# What breed!



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23354&p=1 
Pictures are on Comment #8
I should also add that she is VERY tall and big, she is not small or at my knee like my Lamanchas. She is about 32-34 inches high.
Any guesses?
Also they do not have a male goat, she is just very very fat and spoiled.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

If you had a weight and an actual height it would be easier to guess. I'm going to say that she is crossed with something though. 

If you could get a picture of her ears for me.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 22, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> If you had a weight and an actual height it would be easier to guess. I'm going to say that she is crossed with something though.
> 
> If you could get a picture of her ears for me.












hows that?

My guess is 50-60 pounds, shes pretty fat and weighed as much as a grain sack when we had to pick her up and put her into the car. *sigh* i really need a livestock transporter. 
Anyway, her height is pretty much between 32-34 inches. I can get an exact height tomorrow.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

If you could tomorrow get a picture so I can see the top of her ears. Ears can tell you alot about the breed or breeds in a goat.

I think she weighs more than that. She looks to be 75-80 pounds to me but I could be wrong. And is she is that tall she has to be heaver than 50 or 60 pounds. She's not a thin goat. She's been cared for.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 22, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> If you could tomorrow get a picture so I can see the top of her ears. Ears can tell you alot about the breed or breeds in a goat.
> 
> I think she weighs more than that. She looks to be 75-80 pounds to me but I could be wrong. And is she is that tall she has to be heaver than 50 or 60 pounds. She's not a thin goat. She's been cared for.


She very well could be, I am basing my guess off of a grain sack  And i am horrible at guessing weight....Very bad from the sounds of things lol
I went out to check on her, since shes refusing to go into the goat hutch, and I picked her up again. your guess sounds more accurate since I was unable to lift her...*cough* so! Lets go with 75-80 pounds...
No problem, I will try and get some pictures for you of the top of her head for you 
hey what about these two shots for the moment?









Ill get you some better ones tomorrow, but for now do these help?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

They do. I seem to say that certain goats look like they have some Kiko in them but there are alot of goats that look close to Kikos. She has the body structure of a year or so old Kiko doe but Kikos aren't that common. So I'm not sure she does or not. lol But Kikos are very different ears and the only other goats that I know of that has Kiko like ears is the Guernsey goat. You don't see the ears often and i looks like she has the Kiko ears. lol

Your doe look nearly IDENTICAL to Arianna at a year. Same shoulders, body, neck, everything! Her head is a little different though. And her horns are a different color but are close to the same. I'm telling you, you stole Arianna! lol

But just from these pictures she I'm not going to say Kiko but I will say she look alot like my Arianna did at that age and I wouldn't be surprised if she had Kiko in her.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 22, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> They do. I seem to say that certain goats look like they have some Kiko in them but there are alot of goats that look close to Kikos. She has the body structure of a year or so old Kiko doe but Kikos aren't that common. So I'm not sure she does or not. lol But Kikos are very different ears and the only other goats that I know of that has Kiko like ears is the Guernsey goat. You don't see the ears often and i looks like she has the Kiko ears. lol
> 
> Your doe look nearly IDENTICAL to Arianna at a year. Same shoulders, body, neck, everything! Her head is a little different though. And her horns are a different color but are close to the same. I'm telling you, you stole Arianna! lol
> 
> But just from these pictures she I'm not going to say Kiko but I will say she look alot like my Arianna did at that age and I wouldn't be surprised if she had Kiko in her.


If shes a cross, then that would make sense. The kiko's in the pictures I looked up were really kinda small compared to her size. Though its very odd that they would have a rare type of goat?
I like the sound of the Kiko's, very parasite resistant from what i am reading. 
Do you have any other guesses? Or should i start looking up the Kiko breed info?


----------



## PattySh (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd guess a nubianx, nubian/saaneen or nubian/alpine. She has 
Those "airplane ears" which I think are rather cute.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

> If shes a cross, then that would make sense. The kiko's in the pictures I looked up were really kinda small compared to her size. Though its very odd that they would have a rare type of goat?
> I like the sound of the Kiko's, very parasite resistant from what i am reading.
> Do you have any other guesses? Or should i start looking up the Kiko breed info?


Kiko range in size greatly. I've seen Kiko does from 85 pounds to 160 pounds. Depends on the goat really.

Good Kikos are very parasite resistant as well as disease resistant. Good Kikos are able to forage well on poor browse or pasture and little feed. They need very little health care, babying, hoof trimming etc. Really all around great goats that need little care.

I don't know for sure what she is but she does look so much like Arianna at that age and her ears look Kiko, form the few I saw.


As far as Kiko info. There is so much of it out there and the breed ranges so much that not everything you see is true. But I say go ahead and look around at Kikos Even if she isn't I bet after some research and learning about the Kiko goat you will be hooked and be wanting some Kikos. They are the world's best meat goat. Oh and they are actually pretty good as milk goats too. They were bred with milk goats to improve the milk in the breed. There is even someone that uses their Kikos for milk and out milked a Nubian. haha

And here's a Kiko page that I did. http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=6788-kiko


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I'd guess a nubianx, nubian/saaneen or nubian/alpine. She has
> Those "airplane ears" which I think are rather cute.


I see no Nubian in her at all. Saanen maybe though.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 23, 2012)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I'd guess a nubianx, nubian/saaneen or nubian/alpine. She has
> Those "airplane ears" which I think are rather cute.


Shes very quiet so I dont think she has any Nubian in her, but I keep returning to the Saanen.
I guess I will have to just do some research on the kiko and the Saanen and see which one fits ^^


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

I have looked at her a few times and my best guess is Heinz.    I look at her muzzle and see pygmy, I look at the back of her head and ears and see Nigerian, I look at her legs and horns and see Saanen or Nubian or Togg or Kiko or Mytontonic....I think we can maybe rule out Boer.  I don't think those are airplane ears, but rather are upright?  Think I need to look up a picture.  Whatever she is, she is a pretty girl.  Where did you get her?  Edited to add a forehead slap since I just went and read your other post about where you got her.  Ya know, at on year and hip height, she still could be part dwarf or pygmy.  The back of the head photo is what keeps making me think it is a possibility.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

Pygmy--muzzle width and length comparison









Nigerian---head shape and ear comparison











SaanenxBoer cross----head, ear, and leg comparison


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought maybe these would help with your comparison pics.

This is a Kiko/Nubian Doe  notice the flop to the ears.





these are FB Myotonic Buck and Doe


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

I see NO Nigerian in her at all. She is much to large and tall for that. Pygmy is a no too, imo. She does have those ears that remind me of Kiko though.  I agree that there is no Boer in her.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 24, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I have looked at her a few times and my best guess is Heinz.    I look at her muzzle and see pygmy, I look at the back of her head and ears and see Nigerian, I look at her legs and horns and see Saanen or Nubian or Togg or Kiko or Mytontonic....I think we can maybe rule out Boer.  I don't think those are airplane ears, but rather are upright?  Think I need to look up a picture.  Whatever she is, she is a pretty girl.  Where did you get her?  Edited to add a forehead slap since I just went and read your other post about where you got her.  Ya know, at on year and hip height, she still could be part dwarf or pygmy.  The back of the head photo is what keeps making me think it is a possibility.


Heinz? is that a made up word or an actual breed?
Toggs have a dominant trait in there markings around there eyes, so I dont think there is any Togg. No way there is any Nubian in her, shes way to quiet and her ears are more up them floppy. Her head is not really Boar like,so I agree we can rule out boar.
The Kiko and Saanen, is what I keep going back to.
With her height do you really think its possible for her to have any Pygmy in her?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

It seems to me that there are alot of breeds that certain traits and/or looks take over even in crosses. And it depends on the parents percentages if they were percentages or crosses.

Boers nearly always carry their looks over and ears.
Nubians carry their color and their ears.
La Mancas carry ears in most cases.
Pygmys carry their size but not alot more.
Nigerians carry size and ears it seems, though you don't see alot of crosses from them.
Alpines carry size and I'm not sure what else. Don't see many Alpines here.
Kikos carry ears alot of times and ears.

These are all from what I've seen and there are alot of factors too. For example, if you have equal or PB goats and one is Boer and one is w/e. Kiko for example, Boer takes over looks, color, and ears in most cases, but Kikos take horns. It seems to me when you cross certain breeds that are both PB or equal parts certain breeds take over certain things such as color, looks, size, etc.

But I have Alana who is 50% Kiko. She had a 100% NZ sire and a Boer cross dam. As you can see in her she is much more Kiko looking than Boer looking. That's because the Kiko had a much higher percentage. So while certain breeds take over certain things it also depends on the sire and dam's percentages.

I see NO Boer. NO Nubian. No Pygmy. NO Nigerian. NO La Mancha. 

Alpine...maybe
Kiko...maybe
Saanen...maybe

That's just what I see and my thoughts


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, I was just being silly with the Heinz, like Heinz 57 the sauce, meaning she is mixed.  She is tall, but I just have friends that have pygmy and nigerian crossbreeds, from running their different breeds all together, that are pretty tall.  I think we all tend to see the breeds we are familiar with though   I do think she has some Saanen there.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 24, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh, I was just being silly with the Heinz, like Heinz 57 the sauce, meaning she is mixed.  She is tall, but I just have friends that have pygmy and nigerian crossbreeds, from running their different breeds all together, that are pretty tall.  I think we all tend to see the breeds we are familiar with though   I do think she has some Saanen there.


Lol, I figured thats what you were doing, but I figured I would ask and be safe 
I think I will settle on a Saanen, possible Kiko cross, because I have heard both mentioned many times. 
Either way I am satisfied because now I have a good grasp on what she might be 
Shes also so sweet that I am very happy with her.
Oh!'i almost forgot, I got her from the owner of a big horse rescue in MA. I was Barn inspecting at there property, and they found out that I had goats and basically asked if I would like another. At first i didnt think think they were serious, and then they made it clear that they were VERY serious  So Hubby said yes, and I went down, and found out that she was breaking open the kids tack-box's and eating all the horse treats, and just driving the 4-H kids nuts hehe. *I am assuming 4-H anyway, they seemed very proper, and well educated about there horses* This one young lady was VERY happy to see her get put into my car, and she even helped walk her out and heave her up into the back  
this is the rescue: http://cneer.com/ 
Her name used to be Sugar, but with the brown spotting, i felt she needed a more spice orientated name. So nutmeg it is!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It seems to me that there are alot of breeds that certain traits and/or looks take over even in crosses. And it depends on the parents percentages if they were percentages or crosses.
> 
> Boers nearly always carry their looks over and ears.
> Nubians carry their color and their ears.
> ...


I think I am going to settle on a Kiko, Saanen Cross. Either way i am thrilled with her, and now I am very satisfied that I know the possible mixture that created her. 
She is so friendly, gentle, and smart! She even rests her head against your chest and lets you scritch her neck and ears. She LOVES being petted, I love it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

That is my Arianna. She is the same way! She loves to be loved. This morning I went out and told her Good Morning and she just stands there, I walk over and giver her a kiss on the nose then the top of her head. She follows you around and loves people.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That is my Arianna. She is the same way! She loves to be loved. This morning I went out and told her Good Morning and she just stands there, I walk over and giver her a kiss on the nose then the top of her head. She follows you around and loves people.


Awe, how cute!!  Maybe thats why she is such a love!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

And people say Kikos are wild. haha

(Well most of them are but like any goat with a little care they'll be big babies.)


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> And people say Kikos are wild. haha
> 
> (Well most of them are but like any goat with a little care they'll be big babies.)


Her owners loved her VERY much, they spoiled her so so much, and consequently her temperment is to die for


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas BMF!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 25, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas BMF!!








Hehe, Merry Christmas!!


----------

